# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  شعراردنية

## ملكة الاحساس

قالوا الأردن اولا

قالوا الأردن أولاً، أعدها للبشر من المعاني

قالها قلبي من الهوى، ونطق بها لساني

الأولى الأردن أولاً، عزة نفس وعزة أهلي وإخواني

الثانية الأردن أولاً، وأهل الوطن أهلي وجيراني

الثالثة الأردن اولاً، لاني شمالي ولاني جنوبي ولاني من الوسط ، أنا أردني ومافي بهالوطن وطن ثاني

الرابعة الأردن أولاً، تراب الوطن عزتي وغالي الأثماني

الخامسة الأردن أولاً، ومن تراب الوطن يبدأ تحقيق الأماني

السادسة الأردن أولاً، ومنْ يمـس تراب الوطن ينحرق بنيرانكم ونيرانـي

السابعة الأردن أولاً، ومن يمـسْ تراب الوطن ينطرد منه ويطلـع يدور له وطـن ثاني

الثامنة الأردن أولاً، لكل العرب، لـفلسطين والعـراق، ولكل مجروح يعـاني

التاسعة الأردن أولاً، قوموا نشامى الوطن، نبني أمجاد الوطن ونعلي بالسمـا للوطن بـنيـاني

العاشرة الأردن أولاً، كلمة.. قالهـا شريف من العـرب، هو فينا الأول، بس الإسم عبـداللـه الثاني
__________________

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمو جوجو ع الموضوع الي يرفع الراس

----------


## شمعة امل

روووعه
يسلمووووو

----------


## العالي عالي

الأردن  أولاً واخيراً

----------

